# Keeping bees at vacation cabin?



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I live in PA but I have a house that is in southern WV that we are remodeling with plans to move there in a couple years. I wanted to see if my plan was possible before investing to much time into bee keeping. I go to that house about four times a year, could I put a hive there and it be left unattended?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I would think as long as they survived the winter with ample feed and you didn't lose them all to swarm it might work on a limited basis. However, I'm really a novice at this stuff thus far.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

bassmaster17327 said:


> I wanted to see if my plan was possible before investing too much time into bee keeping. I go to that house about four times a year, could I put a hive there and it be left unattended?


For what you described, I'd be more concerned about the dollar investment, rather than the time. The only way to really learn beekeeping is to do it. I usually recommend that new beekeepers inspect their colonies every week to ten days during the first year - not because it's necessary for the bees, but it's the best way for the beekeeper to learn.

Thirty years ago, before mites and small hive beetles and all the various pathogens that now affect bees, you could probably get away with having hives that were only minimally attended. Now days, the probability is low that you could be successful checking your colonies only four times a year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Like Indy said and remember today bees and equipment are high dollar idems and theives are not afraid of stealing whole colonies.

 Al


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, it looks like I will be waiting to get a colony until we move. Maybe I will slowy buy some of the supplies and keep them stored until we move so that I do not have to spend so much at one time


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Actually setting up a colony of bees at a property you only to go 4 times a year just isn't a good idea. In addition to people possibly stealing it, you have the threat of bears.

Now, what you could do is get some equipment - a bottom board, 2 hive bodies filled with frames and foundation, and a lid. The next time you go there before next May, set the hive up and you could possibly catch a swarm next year.

And if anything happens to the equipment, you are just out the equipment. And if a swarm does move in, you'll have some free bees and if they don't live - you aren't out anything.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

So you are saying to set up a hive and hope that wild bees move in? How likely is it that wild honey bees would move in? What are the chances that another type of bee moves in?

What woud the average cost of that setup cost?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

You can get an assembled hive beginner's set from dadant for a little less than $200. I'm no sure about you catching wild bees in an empty hive box.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Beekeeping Supplies for Beekeepers > Mann Lake Ltd

Beekeeping Supplies - Brushy Mountain Bee Farm - Supplying the beekeeping industry for over 30 years

I never recommend a begginners kit because there are things you just dont need.

Get the basics deep hive bodies 2 for one colony for one year in PA, bottom board, inter and outer cover. Ten frames per box and* wax*foundation. a veil, helmit (depending on the veil) smoker and hive tool.
Second year two honey supers frames and foundation.
Nice new stuff to set out for some one to steal. 
Unless there are bee keepers in your area chances of a swarm moving in is less than nill. Greater chance of getting stolen equipment.
Just build a swarm trap if you think there is a possiabilty in the area.

 Al


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I built my Top Bar Hive for $30.00. It was easy and I had never used a power tool before. It is perfect for me because there is no heavy lifting of boxes involved. 

natural beekeeping using low-cost, low impact top bar hives


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

I really don't see theft as a problem. If you check your hives once a week or 3 times a year... What are the chances of you being there to catch a thief?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

theves watch ,,, no one around 60 -- 90 days ,,, go take what you want/sell ,, take your time no one will bother you


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have left mowers and chainsaws under the porch and nobody has bothered them. The only way to get to the property is by walking up 72 stairsteps to get to the flat area that the house is on, I think that keeps a lot of people away


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just been lucky that the people who have visited you place didn't want a mower or chain saw, I'm a guessing. Some day somebody is going to show upo with a ATV and decide a pawn shop would be a good place for the mowers and chain saws you leave there.

 Al


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Property is not accessible with an ATV, I also leave aluminum extensions ladders out. It has been four years and nothing has gone missing


----------

